# Looking for a company to set up planted



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm looking for recommendations for a reputable company that can take a look at my 65g freshwater, do a consult, give me a quote and put it together for me. I just don't have the time to deal with it myself and don't want to mess about.

I initially tried to get this done last year and called Wilson at wet thumb a number of times but never heard back from him. Some things came up and I left it but I thought I'd give it another go this year. I've left him two messages since Sunday, as well as pm'd him here, but haven't heard back from him. 

Is anyone else who would be able to do this? As I said, I'm looking for a reputable company not just another hobbyist!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

i know Big Al's does this kind of work, though I have not used them and cannot say how well they do it. There are some others, but I can't think of the names offhand.

If you have seen some of the tanks Al's have in their stores, they do have some staff that have talent in this area.. though everyone's tastes differ.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Mike @ Finatics has an aspect of his business managing tank setup/maintenance... Not far from you either...


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Doesnt aquainspiration have this kind of service?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wilson is a respected member of this forum, give him a try:

Wet Thumb Aquatic Creations (WTAC)


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

50seven - I know about Wilson, as I said in my original post, I called him numerous times last year before I gave up, and then tried to contact him a number of times again this past week but he doesn't reply. 

Windowlicka - I didn't know Mike had this service. Called and booked!! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

A little late, but AI is probably your best bet for these things, they have all the material, and I've seen their house call setups. Quality guys with some serious planted skills.
But can't help but ask, what's wrong with another hobbyist? There are a lot of members willing to help you and that would probably save you some money too.


----------

